# UserDir

## proletarios

hello did someone know how i can see /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nikos_el on my ip:port/~nikos

i have no user like nikos and i cant create so im noob as you can see and i have big very big problem with that

it's play with a comand like this ln -s nikos_el ~nikos bat my teacher isn't very hapy with that

----------

## ultraincognito

You do want to create a something in the catalogue '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/nikos_el' but you can not. Did I understand you correctly?

----------

## proletarios

i wontg this ip:port/~nikos be the url of /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nios_el

i have the site on ip:port/nikos_el now

----------

## ultraincognito

 *proletarios wrote:*   

> i wontg this ip:port/~nikos be the url of /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nios_el 

 

It's abnormally. Maybe do you want bind as http://localhost/~nikos instead /var/...?

----------

## proletarios

somthing in httpd.conf ???

it play with ln -s nikos_el ~nikos baty my teacher is not very hapy with this

----------

## ultraincognito

Do you need /etc/hosts?

----------

## proletarios

no

----------

## proletarios

look i create this .conf andi i have my site on ip:port/nikos_el

<ifDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

NameVirtualHost ip:port

<VirtualHost ip:port>

DocumentRoot Public_html (htdocs)

ServerName nameOfserver

<Directory public_html>

allowOverride all

</Directory>

</VirtualHost>

----------

## ultraincognito

Where is a problem?

----------

## Ant P.

 *proletarios wrote:*   

> i wontg this ip:port/~nikos be the url of /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nios_el
> 
> i have the site on ip:port/nikos_el now

 

Sounds like you want per-user directories?

Log in as username "nikos", then do "ln -s /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nikos_el ~/public_html".

----------

## proletarios

no i cant it sould be a virtualhost the site is not mine ....

----------

